# New Arrival



## afoulk (Jun 5, 2008)

At 7:25am Thursday morning the filly fairy dropped off a new addition. She is a sorrell pinto filly with tons of legs. She is ASPC/AMHR. No name or pictures as of yet. One more to go due anytime and then I will be done for the year.


----------



## Leeana (Jun 5, 2008)

Woohoo a filly, she sounds lovely




. See you this weekend


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 5, 2008)

congrats

photos please


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 5, 2008)

Bad Arlene! Get us all excited and then no pics!! We want pics!


----------



## afoulk (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry Carin I was bad but hopefully this will fix it. Here she is about an hour old.


----------



## Leeana (Jun 5, 2008)

She is beautiful











Good job ET



, Who is the dam ?


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 5, 2008)

MUCH better! Thank you. Very pretty filly, congrats!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations Arlene!

One word "MINE"


----------



## afoulk (Jun 5, 2008)

Leeana

Her Dam is Thunder on a Starry Night. She is an older bay roan mare. Her last years colt is on my website and is doing very well in the showring this year. This mare went several years between babies and had a little trouble getting her started again but she is on track now.

Sheryl

Sorry but she is sale pending


----------



## Lewella (Jun 6, 2008)

Congrats on a very pretty filly Arlene!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jun 6, 2008)

Congratulations Arlene. Beautiful filly.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations Arlene. She is pretty.


----------



## midnight star stables (Jun 19, 2008)

Congrats on your lovely filly!


----------

